# Biotempus shows promise for cancer treatment in dogs



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

This is very hopeful since so many of our beloved dogs are stricken by many forms of this evil disease.

Dog cancer clinical trial gives sick puppies a new leash on life - NY Daily News

Vet - Biotempus

For those interested, do take the time to watch the video at the second link.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I believe this is similar to the cancer treatment being tested in humans. The success rates in humans using immunotherapy seem to be around 60%. I think former President Jimmy Carter was one of the success stories in human trials. As someone who has lost many family members and also beloved dogs to this horible disease I am hopeful that this treatment may be the "magic bullet". Thank you for posting.


----------

